# Need Input - Indoor Trainer



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

I originally posted this in the "Beginner's Corner", but realized it may be more helpful to get input from more experienced riders....

So I just got a fluid trainer to use since the weather is pretty unpredictable lately, but of course I get really, really bored while using it. I also don't feel like I've been riding long enough (indoor or outdoor) to come up with a good, beneficial "program" on my own when using the trainer. I found a few YouTube videos of "coaches" who talk you through a ride and tell you when to add resistance, when to recover, etc.....but I don't find these particular videos very useful. I'm pretty new to cycling, so I'd really like to be given exact instruction at this point to keep me motivated and feel like I'm truly getting a workout and not just going through the motions on the trainer at a pace that doesn't challenge me enough to stay fit. Obviously when I ride outdoors I know which routes to ride that particular day for a tough workout vs. recovery and what times/RPMs I should be at during those rides. I feel clueless when it comes to the trainer however! Suggestions?? Anyone use "Ride-Fit" videos?


----------



## MPov (Oct 22, 2010)

Try these: Cycling training videos - never be bored on the turbo trainer again!


----------



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

Thank you! I've been hearing a lot about these. Will check them out...


----------



## r.shoemaker78 (Feb 23, 2012)

You can also try Trainer Road, I have been using it for 6 weeks now and am loving it. I have already added 35 watts to my FTP. Granted I started riding just over a year ago and hated the trainer last winter but with programs available on trainer road I feel alot more structured and enjoy seeing my improvements.

Homepage - TrainerRoad


----------



## Higgins23 (Sep 3, 2012)

r.shoemaker78 said:


> You can also try Trainer Road, I have been using it for 6 weeks now and am loving it. I have already added 35 watts to my FTP. Granted I started riding just over a year ago and hated the trainer last winter but with programs available on trainer road I feel alot more structured and enjoy seeing my improvements.
> 
> Homepage - TrainerRoad


So bummed...this looks like something that would really help me, especially the programs you get with the subscription, but it doesn't look like I can use it on my iPad  only windows.


----------

